# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Новый стиль форума

## Сергей Нарожный

Дорогие друзья!

На Форуме появился новый стиль отображения, который теперь установлен по умолчанию (Brown-orange). Для тех, кто хочет вернуться к старому отображению, слева в футере (самая нижняя панель) предусмотрен переключатель.

Замечания/ошибки в работе/отображении выкладывайте сюда.

Если кто заметил, изменены поля в информации пользователя слева от сообщения. Для отображения своего дня рождения, установите его в настройках Профиля в полном формате (указав день, месяц, год). А кто ещё не выставил Пол правильно, обратите на это внимание.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Хорошо бы отображать всё в одном стиле, а то слишком неожиданный переход получается от синего к оранжевому, стрессовый. Пока вернулся к старому.

----------


## Вистара дас

Ой, как хорошо стало. Спасибо!

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Ну, сейчас всё в одной веселенькой гамме, оранжевой -  список тем и сами темы. Может, сейчас модераторы добрее станут.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Нет, всё же глаз режет, вернулся на старый.

----------


## baladasa

стало светло и уютно, спасибо!
да, и колонку с отображением ответов, надо переделать - выравнивание по центру как-то в глаза бросается, а может что цветом залита..

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

ИЗ ТЬМЫ К СВЕТУ!!!

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

простите, а можно растянуть саму понель форума как в старом стиле ?

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Можно, однако сейчас стоит фиксированная ширина на максимум в целях лучшего отображения лого. У Вас какое разрешение развёртки экрана по ширине ?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> У Вас какое разрешение развёртки экрана по ширине ?


Ой, а где посмотреть ? )

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Ой, а где посмотреть ? )


Разрешение экрана в Панели управления. Это я к тому, что даже на 1366px по ширине левый и правый отступ на Форуме - оптимальны.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Расширение у меня 1680 на 1050

----------


## SlavaSG

А мне старый больше нравиться  :smilies:

----------


## Александра

Ой, как красиво!
Как сайт Золотой век сделали, да?только что там лазила.
Теперь мне нравится.
Мужчины видимо к синему темному тяготеют больше как всегда.Синий, черный, серый-больше им ничего не надо.
Ну хорошо хоть выбор есть у них)
Хари Бол!

----------


## SlavaSG

> Ой, как красиво!
> Как сайт Золотой век сделали, да?только что там лазила.
> Теперь мне нравится.
> Мужчины видимо к синему темному тяготеют больше как всегда.Синий, черный, серый-больше им ничего не надо.
> Ну хорошо хоть выбор есть у них)
> Хари Бол!


мне нравятся спокойные тона. Писать и мысли передовать легче

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Стиль замечательный, свежий! Спасибо большое авторам!

----------


## Лена

ой, как здорово ! как на старом добром форуме ! спасибо за труд  ! здоровья !

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

АВТОРА!

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> АВТОРА!


Говардхандхари прабху очень помог, кстати )

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

> Расширение у меня 1680 на 1050


Кое-что модифицировал, проверьте, как сейчас (приложите скрины, если не сложно)?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Кое-что модифицировал, проверьте, как сейчас (приложите скрины, если не сложно)?


конечно не сложно )

----------


## Сергей Нарожный

Дмитрий, сейчас же лучше?! ) Думаю, так достаточно )

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Да, вполне, спасибо Вам  :good:

----------


## Джива

мне тоже новый цвет больше нравится
главное в красный не углублятся, а оранжевый лето напоминает  :good:

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Хочу сказать огромное спасибо модераторам и всем тем, кто вернул таки по многочисленным просьбам замечательный тепло-персиковый тон оформления форума вместо холодно-синего! Стало сразу как то уютнее). У меня оранжевые тона всегда ассоциируются с вайшнавами)) и со старым форумом тоже-такое впечатление что все наконец то вернулось на свои места! Какие же вы все молодцы-ДЖАЙ!!!!

----------

